# Roundy's Customs



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

My buddy's 98 Lincoln Towncar....'Tempting Fate'



































Bicycle for Darion.....Glendale Majestics


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Artwork by T. Step


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

My niece's quad


















Helmet to match


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Custom Bike


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

More motorcyle stuff...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Flame job


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Artwork by T. Step


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Phoenix Suns logo I did on a bike....taken with camera phone, may be blurry


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

bad ass work . i like that another night in paradiese LOL uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Dec 3 2007, 07:42 PM~9365912
> *bad ass work . i like that another night in paradiese LOL uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Dec 3 2007, 06:42 PM~9365912
> *bad ass work . i like that another night in paradiese LOL uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, this guy wanted it to match his tattoo.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Lookin fantastic there Roundy!!!! Nice work as always brother!!!!

I VOUCH FOR THIS GUY..YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS-FUGGETABOUTIT! JUST DROP IT OFF AND PICK IT UP DONE!*


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 02:10 PM~9372106
> *Lookin fantastic there Roundy!!!! Nice work as always brother!!!!
> 
> I VOUCH  FOR THIS GUY..YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS-FUGGETABOUTIT! JUST DROP IT OFF AND PICK IT UP DONE!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Brotha


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Another project I'm workin on....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 04:28 PM~9364948
> *My buddy's 98 Lincoln Towncar....'Tempting Fate'
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 04:44 PM~9365086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH HE FORGOT :biggrin: TO MENTION THIS BIKE TOOK THIRD PLACE IN FULL CUSTOM AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW !!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 5 2007, 04:33 PM~9382124
> *looks nice
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Your work looks nice.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 6 2007, 10:08 AM~9388119
> *Your work looks nice.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

More of the S-10

Ready for sand and polish

















Leafing in jambs


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

need some parts for that dime?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I think the owner pretty much has everything......If he needs anything I will hit you up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

Great work Love the detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice work!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2007, 09:24 PM~9413838
> *Nice work!!!
> *



Thanks Bro


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Wait for it.... wait for it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 04:44 PM~9365086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that work on the orange frame is awesome...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 12 2007, 01:17 PM~9436187
> *:0  that work on the orange frame is awesome...
> *


Thanks bro, I appreciate it.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is another Harley....


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Helmet.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: awesome stuff. We gotta collaborate on something!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Cant say enough great things about Roundy's Customs!!! James (ISPRAYPPG) is a outstanding person to do business with as well as a great friend. He has a tremendous eye for detail and very meticulous with his work. The lowrider bike belongs to my son, and we love the way James hooked it up. 

I will definitely being taking more work to James in the future!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 13 2007, 07:46 PM~9448495
> *:thumbsup: awesome stuff. We gotta collaborate on something!
> *


Anytime man...let me know


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 PM~9448714
> *Cant say enough great things about Roundy's Customs!!!  James (ISPRAYPPG) is a outstanding person to do business with as well as a great friend.  He has a tremendous eye for detail and very meticulous with his work.  The lowrider bike belongs to my son, and we love the way James hooked it up.
> 
> I will definitely being taking more work to James in the future!
> *



Thanks Jen....You know March is coming fast, we gonna add anything?


----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome work bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2007, 08:30 AM~9452051
> *Thanks Jen....You know March is coming fast, we gonna add anything?
> *


Yeah Jen we need to get some custom parts on that bike before march!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 09:03 AM~9452250
> *Awesome work bro. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WEDNESDAY


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 18 2007, 01:39 PM~9477641
> *WEDNESDAY
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 19 2007, 09:14 AM~9483568
> *
> *


THURSDAY


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 19 2007, 01:25 PM~9485115
> *THURSDAY
> *


I think you have been inhaling too many of my paint fumes.....I will order you a respirator....Hahaha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 19 2007, 06:57 PM~9487742
> *I think you have been inhaling too many of my paint fumes.....I will order you a respirator....Hahaha
> *


FRIDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 13 2007, 08:56 PM~9447603
> *Here is another Harley....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOUR WORK IS FUCKIN NICE HOMIE....DAMN THIS BIKE IS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 21 2007, 01:54 PM~9502420
> *DAMN YOUR WORK IS FUCKIN NICE HOMIE....DAMN THIS BIKE IS CLEAN!!!!
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: CLEAN AZZ WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANYMORE PIKZ?  ROUNDY's CUSTOMS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good stuff!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 13 2007, 05:56 PM~9447603
> *Here is another Harley....
> 
> 
> ...


I still say FUCK that dude!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 22 2007, 09:48 PM~9511541
> *:cheesy: CLEAN AZZ WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ANYMORE PIKZ?                 ROUNDY's CUSTOMS
> *


Thanks man....I should have some more soon


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 22 2007, 10:00 PM~9511593
> *good stuff!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WEDNESDAY


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 26 2007, 06:32 PM~9537168
> *WEDNESDAY
> *


You're gonna start this S#!T again huh? Haha


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 27 2007, 08:35 AM~9541170
> *You're gonna start this S#!T again huh?  Haha
> *


You like it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 27 2007, 07:40 PM~9545683
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Dee?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 06:44 PM~9365086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where do you get that twisted square solid tubing that you used for the rims?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 28 2007, 10:50 AM~9550340
> *where do you get that twisted square solid tubing that you used for the rims?
> *


I don't know...they already had the wheels....I just painted the dishes and hubs...sorry.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Get to WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 13 2007, 07:56 PM~9447603
> *Here is another Harley....
> 
> 
> ...


I gota say this Harley really stands out, good colors... I like :biggrin:


----------



## BBLoLo63 (Apr 17, 2004)

i dont suppose u wuld tell me wat the silver and orange kolours r on that lowrider bike wuld ya?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BBLoLo63_@Dec 31 2007, 06:45 PM~9576481
> *i dont suppose u wuld tell me wat the silver and orange kolours r on that lowrider bike wuld ya?
> *


It is PPG Vibrance.... The base was either Bright Silver or Sterling Silver and the Candy is Orange Glow.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Paint something you bastard!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 9 2008, 12:46 PM~9649062
> *Paint something you bastard!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bring me your car.....hahaha


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 9 2008, 01:20 PM~9649355
> *Bring me your car.....hahaha
> *


Not yet!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I got it in today :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Where's the new pics of the roof????????


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I haven't taken any yet.....They will be up sometime this week.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 5 2008, 12:23 PM~9869944
> *I haven't taken any yet.....They will be up sometime this week.
> *


Do it NOW mister!!!!!    :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: 
tell adam to check his myspace will yuh?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

UM PICTURES HELLLLLOOOOOOO!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

adam needs to price check me again pleez! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10038843
> *UM PICTURES HELLLLLOOOOOOO!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I will put them up tomorrow


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Im finally gonna be able to start sprayin again. I will get some more pics soon.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

james, where you been????


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

thats some nice work homie!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 30 2008, 11:23 PM~11746656
> *james, where you been????
> *


What up Dee? The shop got slow and had to get a real job. Finally gettin around to settin somethin up.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

u too.....I'm still trying to hold off on getting a real one. lol.

U see my new AB shit? Ain't no candy's or flakes, just some regular uro. paint and some auto air, shot in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 1 2008, 06:50 PM~11754285
> *u too.....I'm still trying to hold off on getting a real one. lol.
> 
> U see my new AB shit? Ain't no candy's or flakes, just some regular uro. paint and some auto air, shot in the garage. :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to go check them out.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt, to get homie some work....


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again. Here is the start of the latest creation.


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 01:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS BADASS HOMIE. CANT WAIT TILL I CAN GET MINES DONE. PICASSO AINT GOT SHIT ON YOU BRO.


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Dec 2 2009, 03:09 PM~15848446
> *THAT IS BADASS HOMIE. CANT WAIT TILL I CAN GET MINES DONE. PICASSO AINT GOT SHIT ON YOU BRO.
> *


Thanks Bro....I'm ready when you are.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats real nice..
different but clean at the same time..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...



james, where you and fred hiding at :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

just been workin bro.....how you been? I like the cutty


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2009, 07:13 AM~15856676
> *just been workin bro.....how you been?  I like the cutty
> *


thanks homie!

its just plain and simple, still doing the caddy all out tho.

Keep it up, it looks good!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2009, 08:06 AM~15856956
> *thanks homie!
> 
> its just plain and simple, still doing the caddy all out tho.
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2009, 08:01 PM~15849784
> *thats real nice..
> different but clean at the same time..
> *



Yeah, the style is a little weird, but it's working and it looks nice as hell.
Love the color combo.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 3 2009, 11:18 AM~15858647
> *Yeah, the style is a little weird, but it's working and it looks nice as hell.
> Love the color combo.
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

These pics do it no justice. In real life it's stunning. There are alot of little stuff that those pics don't show. And the pics make the actual car color dull, it's very vibrant in person!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 4 2009, 12:24 AM~15867493
> *These pics do it no justice. In real life it's stunning. There are alot of little stuff that those pics don't show. And the pics make the actual car color dull, it's very vibrant in person!
> *


what up OG MEMBER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 4 2009, 08:47 AM~15869032
> *what up OG MEMBER!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

cadi and the bike are badass. love the color combo.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Dec 27 2009, 05:37 PM~16104342
> *cadi and the bike are badass. love the color combo.
> *


THE HOMIE PUTS IT DOWN. HIS SHIT IS HARD AS FUCK. TTT FOR THE HOMIE.
:420:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Dec 27 2009, 06:37 PM~16104342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I should have some new pics by next weekend. Been a little lazy lately. Got some murals goin on it and got to assemble it for leafing so it should come together pretty quick.


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OHH SHIT THATS BADASSSSSSS..........


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 30 2009, 09:07 PM~16139372
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  OHH SHIT THATS BADASSSSSSS..........
> *


Thanks


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Finally got some more progress made on this project. Murals are done. Getting ready to re-assemble and get it leafed and striped. here are some pics. Murals done by T. Step.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 03:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...



Love this! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG+Dec 3 2007, 05:28 PM~9364948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oooooooooo.. i love them murals..
nice choice..


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 31 2010, 09:01 PM~16472442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

bad ass work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 09:59 PM~16472423
> *Finally got some more progress made on this project.  Murals are done.  Getting ready to re-assemble and get it leafed and striped.  here are some pics.  Murals done by T. Step.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!  :wow:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 3 2010, 11:34 AM~16499662
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!   :wow:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 31 2010, 08:59 PM~16472423
> *Finally got some more progress made on this project.  Murals are done.  Getting ready to re-assemble and get it leafed and striped.  here are some pics.  Murals done by T. Step.
> 
> 
> ...


that is some fucking tight shit homie them day of the dead skulls are hard with that purple and those patterns man that is sick as fuck right there


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam! Put her together already.... I wanna see it on the street!
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: man this is gonna be one the best paint jobs out here.. :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82+Mar 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16982321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. The car just got leafed and is going to be in final clear this weekend. I will post pics more as soon as its out of the booth.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step. Hopefully on the street soon.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17024961
> *Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step. Hopefully on the street soon.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Love Love Love the Roof! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 02:35 PM~17024961
> *Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step. Hopefully on the street soon.
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats sick i love all the color choices on the roof and i really love the heavy leafing :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 02:35 PM~17024961
> *Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step. Hopefully on the street soon.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good James


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: That caddilac is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: BAD ASS WORK


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Apr 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17269726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it should be all together by the end of the weekend. More pics coming.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

seen a pic of it in O.G. AZ side...car is hot James!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work luvin that big body


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

caddy is looking good


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

The caddy is finished, just have to take more pics of it. But this is it.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

This is something new I just started. More pics to come.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18295557
> *The caddy is finished, just have to take more pics of it. But this is it.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Can't wait to see it dippin!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 14 2010, 04:47 AM~18306869
> *Damn, Can't wait to see it dippin!
> *


I had it at Chi Chi's but it was full by the time I got there so I had to park across the street. It'll be out though.


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 04:34 PM~18295620
> *This is something new I just started.  More pics to come.
> 
> 
> ...


anything on the rest of the car?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 14 2010, 12:21 PM~18308647
> *anything on the rest of the car?
> *


Its gonna have leaf and stripe and patterns on the rockers.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Man that cadi is real nice and the murals look real good. You have more information on the muralist.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18322089
> *Man that cadi is real nice and the murals look real good. You have more information on the muralist.
> *


The murals were done by Tom Stephenson. You can check out his website www.tsteppaints.com


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 17 2010, 01:50 PM~18334160
> *nice work bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Aug 29 2010, 09:12 PM~18437261
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up man? I'm ready for that monte when you are.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:12 PM~18444211
> *What's up man?  I'm ready for that monte when you are.
> *


KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

God damn James, only getting better and better!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by new1_@Sep 4 2010, 04:10 AM~18484595
> *God damn James, only getting better and better!!!
> *


yes he is homie yes he is :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by new1_@Sep 4 2010, 04:10 AM~18484595
> *God damn James, only getting better and better!!!
> *


Thanks man. I'm tryin. I have more pics to post, just haven't gotten around to loading them yet.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 4 2010, 09:24 AM~18485450
> *yes he is homie yes he is  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Just got home from working on your ride. Its ready for stripe and clear.


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 6 2010, 01:02 AM~18496202
> *Thanks man. I'm tryin. I have more pics to post, just haven't gotten around to loading them yet.
> *


Hurry up fucker!!!Or make Adam do it...lol


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll try and get them on here this week.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

JAMES WHERE ARE THE PICS.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 8 2010, 10:06 PM~18521434
> *JAMES WHERE ARE THE PICS.
> *


I still gotta load them. I didn't know if you wanted me to put them up yet but I'll do it right now.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 PM~18521463
> *I still gotta load them. I didn't know if you wanted me to put them up yet but I'll do it right now.
> *


hurry up!! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's what I've been up to lately:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

And now just finishing up this one. Thanks for letting me do this Knight Owl.

1st clear:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

patterns done:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

striped and cleared. still have to cut and buff.


































I'll have some pics of this in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Real nice James!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 8 2010, 11:17 PM~18522031
> *Real nice James!
> *


Thank you


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 11:19 PM~18522053
> *Thank you
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:56 PM~18521885
> *striped and cleared. still have to cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...


came out badass i know my brother loves it :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Looking awesome as always James! Real clean!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480+Sep 8 2010, 11:47 PM~18522206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for doing it homie car looks good I really like it


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 9 2010, 09:27 AM~18524097
> *Thank you for doing it homie car looks good I really like it
> *


No problem.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice work...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 9 2010, 09:49 AM~18524248
> *Nice work...
> *


Thanks. You too.


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 PM~18521731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats reaaaal nice :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

great work homie


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

GREAT WORK :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko+Sep 9 2010, 10:08 AM~18524416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments, i appreciate it


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

Damn James...Badass!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 11:56 PM~18521885
> *striped and cleared. still have to cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Love That! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 11:37 PM~18521731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18528472
> * :wow: Love That! :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR CAME OUT NICE ABRAHAM..GOOD JOB ROUNDY!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bad ass homie


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2010, 08:03 PM~18529052
> *CAR CAME OUT NICE ABRAHAM..GOOD JOB ROUNDY!
> *


thanks marinate


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

mad props to the homie james


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Sep 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18528472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18529180
> *mad props to the homie james
> *


Thanks bro. I'm glad you like it. It'll be ready to go tomorrow night.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 9 2010, 09:17 PM~18530014
> *Thanks bro. I'm glad you like it. It'll be ready to go tomorrow night.
> *


Hell yeah let me know if you need any help I'm always willing to help out


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Any pictures of it out in the sun


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18530428
> *Hell yeah let me know if you need any help I'm always willing to help out
> *


I would have put you to work all week. Hahaha. Come by whenever, I should be there by 4


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 9 2010, 09:47 PM~18530448
> *Any pictures of it out in the sun
> *


No, I wanted to buff it first.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 9 2010, 10:31 PM~18530953
> *I would have put you to work all week. Hahaha. Come by whenever, I should be there by 4
> *


Ok cool I'll come by after work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 9 2010, 10:33 PM~18530980
> *Ok cool I'll come by after work
> *


Sounds good


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of good stuff in here... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 PM~18521731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 9 2010, 10:41 PM~18531059
> *Lots of good stuff in here... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I may be hittin you up for some flake here pretty soon.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 10 2010, 01:35 AM~18531954
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

what up james


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18578800
> *what up james
> *


Just chillin, what you up to?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2010, 08:13 PM~18579293
> *Just chillin, what you up to?
> *


NOT MUCH TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND YOU GONNA SHOW THE STREETWOOD


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 16 2010, 10:29 PM~18588482
> *NOT MUCH TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND YOU GONNA SHOW THE STREETWOOD
> *


didnt know there was one. Where's it at?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 PM~18521731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum i like that top :cheesy: .....dam that car has had many colorchanges , i liked the doc top it had too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15848087
> *Well, its been forever but i finally am starting to paint again.  Here is the start of the latest creation.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad as color combo


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Sep 17 2010, 08:32 AM~18590188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Got some pictures ill post them later


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18601336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Pics look good bro.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

clean ass work bro!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 19 2010, 06:28 PM~18606065
> *clean ass work bro!!
> *


Thank you


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2010, 05:00 AM~18602547
> *Pics look good bro.
> *


yeah i was too short too next time ill get on a latter to take some better pictures


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 18 2010, 09:32 PM~18601336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i was checking this car out this past saturday at the show , it was clean foo


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 21 2010, 08:53 AM~18620908
> *i was checking this car out this past saturday at the show , it was clean foo
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 04:44 PM~9365086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! BEAUTIFULL WORK !!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 25 2010, 11:34 AM~18659368
> *WOW!!  BEAUTIFULL WORK !!!
> *


Thank you. I did the paint work and T Step did the murals.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 28 2010, 09:15 PM~18688170
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up man? You ready for Vegas?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18697507
> *What's up man? You ready for Vegas?
> *


i was but we didnt get accepted to the show so now plans changed DAM IT!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 29 2010, 09:25 PM~18697815
> *i was but we didnt get accepted to the show so now plans changed DAM IT!!!!!
> *


That sucks......you still goin?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18697913
> *That sucks......you still goin?
> *


Yeah I'm still gonna go


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:wave: :wave: sup james


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Just chillin. How's your caprice comin along?


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 2 2010, 09:12 AM~18717682
> *Just chillin. How's your caprice comin along?
> *


its gettin there slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

KICKASS WORK BRO


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 5 2010, 10:47 AM~18741095
> *KICKASS WORK BRO
> *


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

A tank I did for one of the homies:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

oooo, sparkly.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 13 2010, 06:40 PM~18803548
> *oooo, sparkly.
> *


just a little. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 3 2007, 06:05 PM~9365698
> *Flame job
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 15 2010, 07:22 AM~18818133
> * looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 13 2010, 06:39 PM~18803540
> *A tank I did for one of the homies:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 13 2010, 06:39 PM~18803540
> *A tank I did for one of the homies:
> 
> 
> ...


IM GONNA HAVE TO GET A BIKE NOW JAMES


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18821511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 16 2010, 07:03 AM~18825947
> *
> Hahaha
> *


YOU HAVE FUN IN VEGAS


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 16 2010, 07:03 AM~18825947
> *
> Hahaha
> *


Hell yeah, we had a blast. Can't wait til next year.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 16 2010, 06:49 PM~18829543
> *Hell yeah, we had a blast. Can't wait til next year.
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 24 2010, 11:02 PM~18899554
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 26 2010, 07:43 PM~18917038
> *What's up bro?
> *


NOT MUCH MAN JUST LOOKING FOR A JOB


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 27 2010, 08:58 PM~18927182
> *NOT MUCH MAN JUST LOOKING FOR A JOB
> *


I just found a new one myself.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt looking good bro


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 27 2010, 09:17 PM~18927375
> *I just found a new one myself.
> *


so i take it that you quit your other job


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 28 2010, 02:30 PM~18932859
> *so i take it that you quit your other job
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 28 2010, 04:02 PM~18933516
> *Yes sir.
> *


HOOK ME UP WITH YOUR OLD JOB THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

sup james im gonna need u to do some lettering on my wheels kinda like your streetwood rims :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18934748
> *HOOK ME UP WITH YOUR OLD JOB THEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You don't want that job bro.....that's why I left. Hahaha


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 28 2010, 09:33 PM~18936731
> *sup james im gonna need u to do some lettering on my wheels kinda like your streetwood rims :biggrin:
> *


Let me know. I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: what up James...
tell Adam and Fred I said hello...oh and tell Adam I want a picture of his tattoo that I drew him.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## alpyssa12 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think owner have pretty much has everything,If he needs anything I will hit you up.
___________________________________
Fuel Cards
Fuel Card


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 31 2010, 10:24 PM~18956514
> *:wave: what up James...
> tell Adam and Fred I said hello...oh and tell Adam I want a picture of his tattoo that I drew him.
> *


Same old shit around, how's things by you? PM me your email and I'll have him send you one.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alpyssa12_@Nov 1 2010, 05:03 AM~18957174
> *I think owner have pretty much has everything,If he needs anything I will hit you up.
> ___________________________________
> Fuel Cards
> ...


???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18937111
> *You don't want that job bro.....that's why I left. Hahaha
> *


ha ha for reals huh


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Nov 11 2010, 09:37 PM~19047539
> *
> *


What's up man.....when you wanna do them wheels?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 1 2010, 07:44 PM~18963102
> *Same old shit around, how's things by you? PM me your email and I'll have him send you one.
> *


PM sent


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 13 2010, 07:33 PM~19061439
> *What's up man.....when you wanna do them wheels?
> *


hes slacking


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 13 2010, 06:39 PM~18803540
> *A tank I did for one of the homies:
> 
> 
> ...



that looks bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 19 2010, 08:55 PM~19114683
> *hes slacking
> *


Kick him. Hahaha


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 09:28 PM~19114892
> *that looks bad ass  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

Bump


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 AM~19116865
> *Kick him. Hahaha
> *


IM ABOUT TO HES SLACKING REAL BAD NOW :twak:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 26 2010, 09:04 PM~19172099
> *IM ABOUT TO HES SLACKING REAL BAD NOW  :twak:
> *


Hahaha....we gettin ready to redo the caddy pretty soon.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

are you fucking serious why it looks fucking bad ass fuck already :nono: :nono:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 27 2010, 05:40 PM~19177370
> *are you fucking serious why it looks fucking bad ass fuck already  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Yeah, I'm either gonna redo it or sell it. Too many big bodies that color right now, time to change it up or build something else. I really want a rag project.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 27 2010, 09:07 PM~19178793
> *Yeah, I'm either gonna redo it or sell it. Too many big bodies that color right now, time to change it up or build something else. I really want a rag project.
> *


yeah you cant ever go bad with a rag i'm looking for one too


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 26 2010, 10:11 PM~19172656
> *Hahaha....we gettin ready to redo the caddy pretty soon.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 27 2010, 09:07 PM~19178793
> *Yeah, I'm either gonna redo it or sell it. Too many big bodies that color right now, time to change it up or build something else. I really want a rag project.
> *


let me have it i dont care how many others are out there that color that bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 14 2010, 08:33 PM~19328488
> *let me have it i dont care how many others are out there that color that bitch is bad :biggrin:
> *


Come get it, just bring some cash with you. Hahaha. I got a complete stock rolling chassis (with rear disc brakes), engine and transmission to go with it.


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2010, 08:40 PM~19347768
> *Come get it, just bring some cash with you. Hahaha. I got a complete stock rolling chassis (with rear disc brakes), engine and transmission to go with it.
> *


 :0 whats the ticket :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 16 2010, 09:15 PM~19348141
> *:0 whats the ticket :biggrin:
> *


6 without the extra rolling chassis


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

whats up big homie, just checkin your page


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Dec 17 2010, 10:06 AM~19351732
> *whats up big homie,  just checkin your page
> *


What's up man? I got some new shit to post but I been lazy. Nothin too crazy just some fun stuff for xmas. Your 66 on the road yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Dec 25 2010, 09:57 AM~19417490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, same to you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's a few things I did for xmas gifts.....

Escalade Power Wheels:
How it started









































Finished


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 12 2011, 09:02 PM~19580476
> *Here's a few things I did for xmas gifts.....
> 
> Escalade Power Wheels:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

A little push car:
How it started










































Finished


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Did the roof of my buddies car a while ago:










Finally got around to painting the actual car:


































Ready to be sanded, leafed, striped and recleared.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

really nice work bro


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 AM~19584121
> *really nice work bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 28 2010, 04:35 PM~17024961
> *Ready for color sand and buff. Stripe and leaf by Bugs, murals by T. Step. Hopefully on the street soon.
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19677973
> *damn thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 23 2011, 09:29 PM~19678718
> *nice work
> *


Thanks


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 12 2011, 09:08 PM~19580589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit im gonna take you my escalade next :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big Ray Lincoln is sick!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+Jan 29 2011, 08:28 PM~19733343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.....it just got leafed and striped so we gotta get it cleared and add a few more things.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> Let's do it.
> 
> i know you got more pictures stop being lazy and post them


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> > Let's do it.
> >
> > i know you got more pictures stop being lazy and post them
> 
> ...


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

damn homie you do some good work


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 3 2011, 07:31 AM~19775877
> *I got a few things in the works.....once they're done I'll post some pics.
> *


im gonna have to stop by and take a sneek peek then :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 2 2011, 07:29 PM~19771911
> *Let's do it.
> 
> Thanks bro.....it just got leafed and striped so we gotta get it cleared and add a few more things.
> *



Yeah bro, I saw it at Curly's, didn't realize it was Ray's till I saw the back, but I was really checking it out cause it is hot!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93+Feb 3 2011, 09:19 AM~19776506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came out real nice, can't wait for it to hit the streets


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19832816
> *PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll put some up next week when we finish some stuff up.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

WHAT YOU WORKING ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 16 2011, 07:45 PM~19887960
> *WHAT YOU WORKING ON NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Finishing up Big Rays lincoln, full resto on a 57 rag and we have a bunch of bikes.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 16 2011, 08:20 PM~19888290
> *Finishing up Big Rays lincoln, full resto on a 57 rag and we have a bunch of bikes.
> *


better make room for when i get my 62 rag!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll make room for it.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 17 2011, 07:17 PM~19896538
> *I'll make room for it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

SO WHATS THE TICKET ON THE CADDY I SOLD THE MONTE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 27 2011, 01:24 AM~19970751
> *SO WHATS THE TICKET ON THE CADDY I SOLD THE MONTE ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


Make me an offer I can't refuse. Hahaha.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 27 2011, 08:52 AM~19971428
> *Make me an offer I can't refuse. Hahaha.
> *


Its your car


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 27 2011, 01:52 PM~19972993
> *Its your car
> *


For one more day. :wow: hahaha


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 27 2011, 08:20 PM~19975427
> *For one more day.  :wow: hahaha
> *


Ill take good care of it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Feb 27 2011, 08:20 PM~19975427
> *For one more day.  :wow: hahaha
> *


:wow: :wow: WTF!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :angry: STOLEN FROM RIGHT UNDERNEATH ME FROM MY OWN DAMN BROTHER :angry:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 27 2011, 08:37 PM~19975610
> *Ill take good care of it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480+Feb 27 2011, 11:19 PM~19977395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Feb 27 2011, 11:19 PM~19977395
> *:wow:  :wow: WTF!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :angry:  STOLEN FROM RIGHT UNDERNEATH ME FROM MY OWN DAMN BROTHER :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

James post pictures of that bike you showed its bad ass


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 4 2011, 11:39 PM~20019704
> *James post pictures of that bike you showed its bad ass
> *


Its being put together this weekend. I'll get pics of it all assembled.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 5 2011, 11:58 AM~20022241
> *Its being put together this weekend. I'll get pics of it all assembled.
> *


 :wave: sum weekend ALOHA!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Mar 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20022241
> *Its being put together this weekend. I'll get pics of it all assembled.
> *


cool


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

J :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 23 2011, 07:12 PM~19677973
> *damn thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


some sik work looking clean


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 PM~18521731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Nice Work!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stiffy+Mar 29 2011, 11:04 PM~20215659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Some more pics of recently finished projects:

Big Ray's Lincoln:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

A panel I did for a buddy. (leaf and stripe by Bugs):










A bike we painted at the shop (leaf and stripe also by Bugs....artwork by T. Step):


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Roof on a 84 Caddy Coupe:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@May 8 2011, 08:05 AM~20507245
> *Some more pics of recently finished projects:
> 
> Big Ray's Lincoln:
> ...


 :squint: Bigger pics of Big Ray's lincoln please James.... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+May 8 2011, 10:09 AM~20507551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Here you go Dee


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE WORK ,  WHERE YOU SHOP LOCATED, NEED SUM WORK DONE IF YOU GOT TIME


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@May 10 2011, 12:46 AM~20520202
> *NICE WORK ,   WHERE YOU SHOP LOCATED, NEED SUM WORK DONE IF YOU GOT TIME
> *


Thanks. The shop is on Dobson and Broadway (1826 W Broadway Suite #39) come on by or hit me up on my cell 480-332-5533...James.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

DAM ABOUT TIME YOU POSTED UP SOME PICTURES WHEN DO YOU HAVE A CHANCE TO FIX THAT PIECE ON THE BIG BODY LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam! you got down on Big Ray's lincoln James!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+May 10 2011, 05:57 PM~20525059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks......there's more to come on it too.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@May 10 2011, 06:25 AM~20520782
> *Thanks. The shop is on Dobson and Broadway (1826 W Broadway Suite #39) come on by or hit me up on my cell 480-332-5533...James.
> *


ALLRIGHT HOMIE, I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL OR JUST STOP BY YOU SHOP ... THANKS


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:great work homie!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480+May 10 2011, 10:30 PM~20527400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Some new things that i recently finished:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

James wtf


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ISPRAYPPG said:


>



You do some kickass work bro.......:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink: sweet!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

MC83 said:


> You do some kickass work bro.......:thumbsup:





sic713 said:


> :boink: sweet!


Thanks Fellas


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Its been a while since i posted anything here so here is some of the latest:
2011 Road King








2009 Road Glide


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I am doing a raffle for a patterned roof. Tickets are available as of today. There are 100 tickets and they are $20.00 per ticket. This is for a roof only. Bodywork not included (if you have patterns already, they will be stripped and roof will be primed (included with ticket price).....if you have actual dents, they can be fixed for an additional cost). Winner will be drawn at the Mesa Super Show on March 31, 2012 provided all tickets are sold. Winner will not have to be present at the show to win. Message me on here or on my cell for tickets or questions (480)-332-5533. Here are some of my previous roofs:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> nice work


Thank you


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Raffle tickets still available


----------

